# Opinions on a powered mixer



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Now that I've sold most of my PA rack gear, I'm looking to purchase a powered mixer. I've been considering the Yorkville M1610, or maybe even the M810. I think 8 XLRs would be sufficient. More than likely would only be for reheasals, but you never know. Price range $500 to $750. Used is OK. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Yorkville M1610 is perhaps the most popular Rental for powered mixers at L&M, at least here in Windsor, for the channels it offers. 
I am in no way affiliated with L&M Windsor, But I've known the Mgr. for over 30 years, and that should speak volumes for it's dependability and application for small to medium sized rooms, accompanied with a couple good passive speakers.

If your considering getting one, I'd pull the trigger without hesitating. 0% Finance I believe during the Month of October as well.

JMHO


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I see them all the time in small clubs and in rehearsal spaces. They work pretty good and have a decent amount of power for a small band. Not too hard to get a good sound out of them and they're pretty portable.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies...pretty much confirms what I thought.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Is the M1610 within your budget? It's showing online @ L&M for about $1200.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am looking for something similar but hoping to find something used and cheap. 

[Edit moved the rest of this post to a new thread so I don't hijack your thread]

TG


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

There's 3 used Yorkville M1610's on Kijiji for $600 to $700 asking price. 1 in Barrie, 1 in St Kits & 1 in Peterborough.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I rented the M810 a couple weeks back in an emergency and it performed great for us. 
I found on Kijiji and bought an M1610 last week for $500. 
Seller was asking $600. I think it was a fantastic deal considering the new price!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks again to all for the input.

FYI both the 810 and the 1610 newer mixers are lablled "Series 2". There was an upgrade to the effects chip hence the Series 2. Five hundred for the 1610 was a good deal indeed. I'll be in touch with the Kijiji posters.


----------



## Mizter (Dec 27, 2009)

If you're just planning on using the powered mixer for rehearsal I'd buy a Yorkville MP8. You can get quite a bit of volume out of them and they're quite a bit cheaper than the powered mixers that you're looking at.


----------

